#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-03
<kanouk> je vais attendre pour l'install de Trisquel
<Ankman> hum
<kanouk> je reviens ce sera pas long
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> tu connais toi Ankman Trisquel?
<kanouk> très beau bureau en passant
<Ankman> non
<kanouk> c'est Mobidoy qui m'a parlé de ça hier
<kanouk> j'ai l'iso mais j'installe pas tout de suite
<Ankman> ok
<moustafa>  /join #android-qc
<moustafa> Hmm ca n'a pas marche ici ...
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un connais un service ou un endroit pour recuperer le contenu de disquette 5"1/4
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci et toi?
<kanouk> je teste encore des distro
<kanouk> lol
<Ankman> oui
<Ankman> quelle?
<kanouk> Elive
<kanouk> jusqu'à date hum ça tombe bien dans mes goûts
<kanouk> http://www.elivecd.org/
<kanouk> et ça boote bien
<Ankman> tu est comme Will, il fait ca aussi
<kanouk> il fait quoi, il teste beaucoup de distributions?
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> et puis c'est qui Will? ;-D   ?
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> lol ben moi pour en adopter une, faut que j'en essaie plusieurs
<kanouk> tu vois j'aimais bien mon ubuntu
<kanouk> et Elive ressemble énormément à mon ubuntu
<kanouk> et je m'en ennuie de mon ubuntu
<kanouk> et je peux pas intaller ubuntu-remix
<kanouk> sur mon vieux portable
<kanouk> Elive détecte tout le matériel de mon vieux portable
<kanouk> de toutes les distros que j'ai essayées c'est celle-là qui détecte tout
<kanouk> je suis pas perdue c'est presque identique à ubuntu
<Ankman> ok
<kanouk> dis-moi Ankman , comment on fait pour mettre notre home sur un disque dur externe lors d'une nouvelle installation?
<Ankman> on monter  il la  :-)
<Ankman> copier  /home la  et modifier /etc/fstab
<kanouk> k merci
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-04
<Mobidoy> Mon nouveau portable est mort... retour chez Asus pour reparation !!! Je me suis procurer un portable de remplacement et je pensais y installer Mint Debian la rolling distro.... Question de me donner encore plus de misere.... Vous en pensez quoi ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, donc, Mint?
<Mobidoy> Ouaip 
<Mobidoy> en attendant que mon systeme revienne :) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox c'est mint mais debian base et non ubuntu.... 
<cyphermox> ben, Mint switch à Debian
<Mobidoy> ahh ok, ce que j'avais compris c'est que la main reste Ubuntu mais qu'ils avaient aussi une rolling qui etait Debian
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, t'as peut-E6tre raison, j'ai pas trop suivi leur truc
<Mobidoy> Je vais y re jeter un oeil voir :) Je te laisserai savoir :) 
<GringoStar> Bonne Année!!!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-06
<Musashimaru> 2-0
<KimLaroux> ?!?
<Musashimaru> Canada 2-0 Russie
<Musashimaru>  2 buts en 10 secondes...
<Musashimaru> dans notre
<Musashimaru> gueule
<KimLaroux> 2-2?
<Musashimaru> les russe sviennent de marquer 3 points en 5 minutes...
<Musashimaru> 3 - 3
<MaLiXS> bonjours a tous 
<MaLiXS> ouais pas très jasent ici le matin !!!
<MagicFab> MaLiXS, la plupart des gens ici sont occupés, sauf si tu poses une question directe
<MagicFab> Mais c'est vrai qu'habituellement si on nous tape l'épaule habituellement on est enjoués :D 
<MagicFab> alexmoldovan, alexmoldovan cyphermox DavidLevin deuxpi IdleOne JunK-Y komputes Lrrr mdeslaur Scurz sipherdee Snowikku starcraft txwikinger Vetinari ^^
 * mdeslaur se réveille
<mdeslaur> huh? :)
<MagicFab> MaLiXS se demandait pourquoi c'est tranquille ici :D
<starcraft> MagicFab: bonjour!
<mdeslaur> on dort! :)
<MaLiXS> lol
<MaLiXS> moi se matin j'ai pas chaumer au lit
<MaLiXS> 5h j'étais réveiller 
<alexmoldovan> MagicFab: Salut
<MaLiXS> jvien de voir une video qui me donne envie d'installer ubuntu sur mon ssd
<MagicFab> MaLiXS, moi aussi, école+garderie obligent :) Je t'encourage à installer sur SSD, regarde mes notes:
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab/SSDchecklist
<MagicFab> n'hesite pas si tu as des commentaires/suggestions
<cyphermox> MaLiXS, moi aussi, 5am ce matin debout... mais par insomnie :)
<MaLiXS> faudras juste que je fasse le move !!!
<MaLiXS> falloir je réinstall tous mon W7 aussi
<MaLiXS> et malheureusement j'ai pas le choix de le garder 
<MaLiXS> étant un grand gamer je ne peu rester a 100% sur linux
<MaLiXS> mais pour les jeu mon 80gb vas être sufisant avec l'appui du 640 gb ^^
<MaLiXS> je verrais a lire la check list lorsque je me saurais decider a le faire
<MaLiXS> surement la semaine prochaine
<MaLiXS> peut-etre plus dépendament quand je vais recevoir mas ram que j'ai retourné a la compagnie .... la j'ai qu'une seule barette de 1gb
<MaLiXS> sinon jai une petite question 
<MaLiXS> je voulais savoir comment réactiver le controle du volume par les touche du clavier car en se moment il fait rien du tout .... je suis oubliger de passer par gnome alsa mixer pour contoler le volume
<deuxpi> MaLiXS: bonjour ! Quand tu dis "réactiver" ça veut dire que ça a déjà marché ?
<MaLiXS> oui sa deja marcher mais je sais pas pourquoi mais plus maitenant
<MaLiXS> pourtemp quand j'appuis sur lew bouton du clavie je voit le truc apparaitre sur le coin de l'éccran mais le son ne monte ou descend pas
<MaLiXS> et je vien de remarquer que dans l'Application sound fournit dans ubuntu 10.10 sa me fait la meme affaire
<deuxpi> alors c'est plus un problème de son que de clavier :)
<MaLiXS> oui
<MaLiXS> mais pourtemp je peu controler le volume a partir de gnome alsa mixer comem je lai préciser
<MaLiXS> c'Est un peu bizard
<MaLiXS> enfin bref sa vaut pas vraiment la pein de de regler le probleme je vais tout réinstall bientot
<deuxpi> dans les préférences de son, le reste a du sens ? (périphérique pour la sortie son, etc.)
<MaLiXS> ouaip
<MaLiXS> jai 3 carte audio mais tout beigne lol  
<deuxpi> je regarde ça : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/662296
<deuxpi> mais je dois partir quelques minutes... brb
<MaLiXS> mais j'utilise que ma X-fi
<GringoStar> Bonne année!
<MaLiXS> beau néné
<MaLiXS> ^^
<GringoStar> euh
<GringoStar> un frança?
<GringoStar> en tk
<GringoStar> Ma Swap n'est plus montée au démarrage, car j'ai resizer les partitions, comment je peux la faire monter par défault?
<deuxpi> GringoStar: il faut que le UUID de la partition swap corresponde avec ce qui est écrit dans /etc/fstab
<GringoStar> merci je vérifie
<deuxpi> MaLiXS: en fait, c'est peut-être une bonne idée de commencer à écrire un rapport de bug sur Launchpad à propos de ce problème
<deuxpi> MaLiXS: tu peux en ouvrir un avec la commande "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio" par exemple
<GringoStar> Ça devrait marcher maintenant, merci
<deuxpi> GringoStar: tu peux faire "sudo swapon -a" pour charger les changements
<GringoStar> pourquoi le -a ?
<GringoStar> active
<GringoStar> ok
<GringoStar> je l'avais monté par gparted
<MaLiXS> deuxpi:   c peut etre just que pulseaudio a pas changer de phériphérique lui 
<MaLiXS> ya tu un moyen de le reseter ou dekoi du genrw
<MagicFab> Cool, j'ai eu un courriel d'UPS :)
<MagicFab> subject: "UPS Ship Notification, Invoice Number: Ubuntu Banner"
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ^
<MaLiXS> j'ai le gout moi de m'imprimer des autocolant powerwed by Ubuntu ^^
<cyphermox> MagicFab, cool
<cyphermox> MaLiXS, on a des designs
<cyphermox> si seulement Mobidoy était là, il pourrait dire où :D
<MaLiXS> j'ai deja un
<cyphermox> ah ok
<MaLiXS> je men sert d'image sur emesene
<deuxpi> j'ai bien hâte de les voic ces autocollants là :)
<deuxpi> s/voic/voir/
<MaLiXS> jvais aller me chercher quelque feuille pour imprimer dessu et couper moi meme sa vas pas me couter trop cher
<MaLiXS> je crois qu'il en a au dolorama
<GringoStar> pourquoi pas des t-shirt?
<MagicFab> GringoStar, parce que le banner a rien coûté ? Si qq'un veut nous donner les TShirt je suis preneur :)
<MaLiXS> pcq sa c un peu plus cher ^^
<MaLiXS> mais faudrais trouver un endroit ou il imprime sur des tshirt sa couterais moin cher que les commander
<GringoStar> Cest la job de mon coloc
<MaLiXS> perso je men ferais bien fare un noir avec le logo ubuntu dans le dos
<GringoStar> il imprime des affiches et tshirt
<MaLiXS> pour en revenir a mon histoire de controle de volume c'étais bien pulseaudio qui c'étais mélanger avec mes 3 carte audio XD
<GringoStar> mais je suis a quebec et c'est le transport qui va couter cher
<MaLiXS> en passant si qqun si connais un peu avec wine j'ai poster sur le forurm d'ubuntu FR   :  http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3935224#p3935224
<MaLiXS> bah moin cher que de l'Acheter de canonical
<deuxpi> MaLiXS: tant mieux si ça a régle le problème de son ! :)
<GringoStar> Je dois quitter... a+
<MaLiXS> ouais
<MaLiXS> mais la faut je regle selui avec wine car jouer a WoW sans son c'Est poche
<MaLiXS> et aussi ventrilo sa irais mieu avec le son
<Mobidoy> Mint Debian Rolling c'est bin le fun mais, ils sont loin d'être à point donc, je penses que je vais installer Natty... Cyphermox, elle vas me faire sacrer ou c'est assez stable ? 
<cyphermox> c'est pas si mal... par contre présentement l'installeur coopére pas trop ici... mais ma machine est spéciale
<cyphermox> essaye en alternate en premier si tu prends un iso daily ;)
<MaLiXS> arf fais chier tous ces prob de son ...
<Mobidoy> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a MaLiXS ?
<MaLiXS> bah jai pas de son avec wine et je nai plus de capture audio du tout
<MaLiXS> pourtemp pour le micro je mentend en plus
<cyphermox> oh, Mobidoy, hour?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, bin je vais tester comme il faut et je vais te dire si c'est ta machine ou l'iso... Live CD is our friend :) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox je te confirme ca dans 5 minutes :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, c'était probablement ma machine et le fait que j'utilise ma clé avec iso en loopback... ca aide vraiment pas
<cyphermox> généralement pour live c'est ok par contre.. mais l'installeur crash vers la fin
<Mobidoy> MaLiXS j'installe Wine et te dit ou regarder... c'est dans le type de son de Wine qu'il faut que tu regarde, si je me rappel bien, tu dois essayer OSS
<MaLiXS> je sais c'est ou
<Mobidoy> C'est pour ca le live cd, si je crash, lors de l'install, je peut toujours rebooter en l;ive :) 
<Mobidoy> ok bin joue avec eux... 
<Mobidoy> ta carte video c'est du Nvidia ? 
<MaLiXS> nop
<MaLiXS> radeon 5850
<Mobidoy> je sais que ton prob c'est le son mais la carte nvidia creer un bug avec le son :) 
<Mobidoy> mmm ok minute
<Mobidoy> reboot a chaque tentative quand ton son crash par exemple... sinon tu ne sauras pas si c'est corriger
<MaLiXS> pcq jentend le test de son dans winecfg
<MaLiXS> mais pas le jeu
<Ankman> !wasabi
<Mobidoy> quel jeux ? 
<MaLiXS> AIE!  MES OREILLE 
<Mobidoy> Salut Ankman
<MaLiXS> il ma fait un putain de glitch audio 
<Ankman> allo Mobidoy
<MaLiXS> le jeu c'Est world of warcraft   ( vivement qu'il a un mode opengl)
<cyphermox> MaLiXS, juste garder un langage familial stp...
<MaLiXS> désoler ^^
<Mobidoy> ouin moi aussi j'ai eu de la d0ifficulter 
<cyphermox> MaLiXS, pas de prob.
<MaLiXS> bon je vais essayer le script maitenant
<Mobidoy> oups, difficulter avec chez certains amis
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, oui hour ce soir pour moi !!! 
<Mobidoy> Avis aux intéressés, Ubuntu Hour à Longueuil ce soir !!! :) 
<MaLiXS> bon faut je reboot le script a pas fermer l'autre X  ....
<Mobidoy> ok
<Mobidoy> en passant ton sac est pas encore arrivé cyphermox.... ca dort au douanne :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, bah
<cyphermox> mon laptop y a dormi aussi un certain temps
<Mobidoy> c'est des fonctionnaires :) 
<MaLiXS> entre la Xfi et le HDA quelle périphérique est le mieu supporter
<Mobidoy> MaliXS as-tu modifier ton raccourcie de WoW pour "padsp wine /path/to/wow/WoW.exe -opengl"
<MaLiXS> non  
<Mobidoy> fais ca, ton probleme devrais etre regler :) 
<MaLiXS> mais la sa marche le son  dans le jeu
<MaLiXS> enfin bref jvais enlever la X-fi voir se que sa donne
<Mobidoy> ok bin si ca crash encore, ce qui serais pas surprenant, penses a ajouter padsp as ton raccourcie
<MaLiXS> voila vivement la carte son onboard 
<MaLiXS> mas x-fi me sert pas vraiment sur linux
<MaLiXS> meme sur windows lol
<MaLiXS> pratiquement tous les jeu que je joue ne supporte meme pas  les fonction de la Xpfi
<MaLiXS> X-fi
<MaLiXS> avec la hda c'est carément plug and play sous linux
<Mobidoy> nice
<MaLiXS> enfin ventrilo capte quelque chose
<MaLiXS> bon
<MaLiXS> je me demande si sa pourrais interesser quelqu'un  mas x-fi 
<MaLiXS> sur se je vais i aller je travaille a 3h ....  a la prochaine et bien content d'avoir découvert une comunauté Québécoise Ubuntu !!
<Mobidoy> Bon, brb dans pas long, j'installe Natty :) 
<Mobidoy> Cyphermox, je vais etre au cafe creme quand meme assez tot....
<Mobidoy> Oubliez pas, Ubuntu Hour ce soir 19:00 au Cafe Creme a Longueuil.... Bienvenue a tous :) 
<Mobidoy> Bon je me prépare a partir... A plus :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-07
<MaLiXS> cou cou
<MaLiXS> j'ai une mini question pour vous !!
<MaLiXS> sa pas rapport a ubuntu mais moi jai commender une piece sur le net mais jai besoins de leur envoyer un message mais je sois le classer dansu ne catégorie alors je voulais savoir ce que ETA  veu dire dans Shipping ETA
<Mobidoy> Estimate Time of Arrival
<mdeslaur> MaLiXS: ETA = Estimated Time of Arrival = Temps Estimé de livraison
<MaLiXS> parfait
<MaLiXS> justement se que je cherchais
<MaLiXS> car il sont suposer eux l'Avoir envoyer  mais  c pas encore fait ... c'Est suposer être 1-2 jour ouvrable selon le site
<MaLiXS> dison  que mon power suply j'ai hate de le recevoir ^^
<Mobidoy> c'est avec qui ? 
<MaLiXS> directcanada
<Mobidoy> ok pas de douanne.... Ca peut-etre long sinon....
<MaLiXS> ouais je sais
<MaLiXS> mais meme si il y aurais eu de la douanne jaurais au moin recu mon tracking number se qui confirme que le colis a été transmis a puro
<MaLiXS> je lai comander mercredi a 2h du matin ( c'étais encore mardi en colombie-britanique )  
<MaLiXS> donc je m'informe 
<Mobidoy> pas toujours :) J'ai déjà recu un tracking number 3 jours après l'équipement.... 
<MaLiXS> si il l'envoie juste demain c plate je pourais pas prendre le temps de l'installer en fds
<MaLiXS> sourtout je vais cher quelqu'un  qui a plus de place que cher moi ( j'habite en chambre )
<MaLiXS> en plus je le colis je l'Ai envoyer cher cette personne cher qui je vas
<MaLiXS> re coucou
<MaLiXS>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<MaLiXS>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<MaLiXS>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<MaLiXS>                                                                                                                                                                                                                              j'ai un de ces mal de crâne                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<MaLiXS>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<MaLiXS> wow
<MaLiXS> desoler pour sa
<MaLiXS> mais c'Est vraiment pas voulu
<KimLaroux> haha
<KimLaroux> ça arrive à tout le monde
<MaLiXS> mon casque etais sur mon clavier
<KimLaroux> c'est une place comme un autre
<MaLiXS> ouais mais bon pas pour un casque hors norme question taille
<MaLiXS> il est asser lourd pour appuyer qulque touche
<MaLiXS> mais je l'wchangerais pour rien au monde
<MaLiXS> la je suis content !!!
<MaLiXS> jvien de voir que ma ram a été recu par ocz meme si je navais pas inscrit de nom rien ... seulement l'adresse
<Mobidoy> C'est quoi ton casque ? 
<MaLiXS> platronic gamecom 367
<MaLiXS> vraiment pas cher , sonne tres bien , tres confortable , en plus fabriquer par une compagnie reconu dans le domaine du  casque d'écoute
<MaLiXS> ouin ubuntu se pleint de mon manque de ram sourtout en bande passante lol
<MaLiXS> bon a+ tlm c'est le dodo pour moi 
<MaLiXS> bon matin a tous
<Mobidoy> 2 choses, 1- je perds toujours ma barre de titre des applications a chaque redémmarage donc, pas de bouton minimize, maximize et close, je dois toujours ouvrir une fenêtre terminel et y taper "metacity --replace &" quelqu'un aurais une idée sur comment corriger ca ? (en passant, je suis sur 10.10).
<Mobidoy> 2- Quelqu'un connais une place dans la région de montréal ou je pourrais lire et récupérer le contenue d'une disquette 5"1/4 ? 
<MaLiXS> aucune idée je suis qu'un parfaiot nouveau sous ubuntu
<Mobidoy> veux-tu un bon tutoriel pour avoir un bon départ MaliXS ? 
<MaLiXS> bah a date sa va quand même
<MaLiXS> je commance a me débrouiller
<MaLiXS> je fais souvent un mix de cmd line et gui lol
<Mobidoy> ok bin si jamais tu as besoin, http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-12827-reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux.html
<Lrrr_> Mobidoy: http://shop.ebay.ca/i.html?_nkw=5.25+floppy+drive&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1&_dmpt=PCC_Drives_Storage_Internal&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301
<Mobidoy> Lrrr_: merci mais, ca fait un peu cher pour recuperer le contenu d'une seule disquette :) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox c'est quoi encore ton courriel que je t'envois le log d'unity ? 
<Lrrr_> Je pensais que tu pourrais en trouver un vieux pour qqch comme 10 15$
<Mobidoy> ouin moi aussi :( pis ajoute a ca le transport :) lol 
<Mobidoy> Mais j'ai p-e une solution... 
<Mobidoy> Cyphermox, Oublie ca, j'ai retrouver ton gmail.... Log partis
<Mobidoy> Pis moi aussi, de retour bientot... Acupuncture :) 
<Lrrr_> have fun... NOT
<cyphermox> merci Mobidoy 
<Lrrr_> Y'a pas de lecteur 5.25 en USB visiblement
<MaLiXS> je me demande si mas x-fi serait vendable
<MobiAndroid> regarde sur craiglist, kijiji et les pacs
<MaLiXS> mas essayer avec un forum de geek ^^
<cyphermox> erm... bug cute: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/697977
<MobiAndroid> c pas un bug... tu l'as ecrit lol
<MobiAndroid> en passant cyphermox, le nm-applet fonctionne tres bien sur meerkat
<MaLiXS> je me demande si ocz vas m'avoir donner un kit de ram neuve , m'Enfin je vais savoir sa se soir car jai fait envoyer la ram cher mas soeur  pis jai noter les numéro de série 
<MobiAndroid> pkoi il serait pas neuf ?
<MaLiXS> bah aucune idée lol
<MobiAndroid> c trop petit un clavier de cell pour mes gros doigts.... ca me prend une éternité pour écrire
<MaLiXS> car quand jai recu mon motherboard qui etais parti cher asus bah j'avais pas de boite d'origine rien 
<MobiAndroid> c'est surement que c'est du OEM.... donc pas de boite ou de Beau petit livre etc.... ca leur coute moins cher
<MagicFab> MobiAndroid, tututut on veut des détails.. avec accents SVP :D
<MobiAndroid> en passant, pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, pour copier/coller dans une fenêtre terminal, shift+ctrl+c et shift+ctrl+v
<MaLiXS> oem sa me surprendrais qu'il aill fabriquer des P5Q en version OEM
<MaLiXS> m'enfin jai hate de la retrouver mas ram pour pouvoir remettre mon oc
<MobiAndroid> trop gentil magicfab... ajoute au degré de difficulté que j'ai 14 aiguilles sur moi présentement lol
<MobiAndroid> non je ne serait pas surpris moi.... si tu voyais tout ce qui ce fait en oem...
<MaLiXS> m'enfin c'Est pas grave elle vas bien la ^^ elle mas permis de faire un belle OC
<MaLiXS> de 3 a 5ghz a l'air ... totalement instable mais au moin c'Est le trip d'avoir attein 5ghz
<MobiAndroid> hehe... et souvent la différence de prix est énorme entre OEM
<MaLiXS> mais 24/24 je tient a 4ghz ... peut-etre plus avec la nouvelle ram ^^
<MobiAndroid> et pour vente au détail
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, tu parles de la nouvelle version ou de celle qui vient avec Maverick?
<MobiAndroid> la nouvelle
<MaLiXS> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1169597
<IdleOne> MagicFab, hello
<IdleOne> you coming for Ubuntu hour?
<MaLiXS> j'aime se que je voit sur le site de UPS
<MaLiXS> Drummondville, QC, Canada 	07/01/2011 	8 h 15 	En cours de livraison 
<MobiAndroid> idleone, next week i will bring you the poney stickers... cant make it this week.. still in chateauguay with acupuncture needles all over lol
<IdleOne> and on irc at the same time? lol
<IdleOne> MobiAndroid, no problem, si pasm la semaine prochaine une autre fois
<IdleOne> pas*
<MagicFab> IdleOne, yeah
<MagicFab> IdleOne, it's on me if you come by :)
<IdleOne> I am here already\
<IdleOne> :)
<MagicFab> :D
 * MagicFab runs
<MagicFab> see you
<IdleOne> ok
<MobiAndroid> yup with my cell :)
<Mobidoy> Lrrr_ en passant pour le 5.25, non y a pas de usb mais il y a une compagnie allemande qui fais un controleur special qui permet de le faire fonctionner sur les ordis recent !! 
<Lrrr_> ouais honnêtement je me souviens plus comment ça se branchais
<Lrrr_> je démontais pas ben ben mes ordis dans ce temps la.
<Mobidoy> ribbon cable comme les disques IDE mais, moins large et twister pour separer le drive a et le B :) 
<Mobidoy> Merci MagicFab pour l'acceptation du Team Ubuntu ;-)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, pour l'applet, tu voudras surement updater avec les paquets ici: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/0.8.3+git.20101209t081952.0330eca-0ubuntu3 -- y'a un petit fix en plus (les noms de réseaux wifi avec underscore) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox ok merci :) c'est quoi tu as fait finalement, split de string ? 
<Mobidoy> quelqu'un a une idee pour moi ..... 
<Mobidoy>  je perds toujours ma barre de titre des applications a chaque redémmarage donc, pas de bouton minimize, maximize et close, je dois toujours ouvrir une fenêtre terminel et y taper "metacity --replace &" quelqu'un aurais une idée sur comment corriger ca ? (en passant, je suis sur 10.10).
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: ouais, attends que je me souvienne c'est quoi ce bug là
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: t'as quoi dans ton répertoire ~/.local/share/applications?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ce que j'ai fait, exactement: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551565/
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur: defaults.list et mimeapp.list
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: fais donc une recherche pour tous les fichier .desktop dans tes répertoires cachés
<Mobidoy> oki dooki
<mdeslaur> j'ai vu ca me semble quand t'utilises alacarte pour éditer tes menus...il bug et fais des raccourcis .desktop qu'il n'est pas supposé dans ton répertoire personnel
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: tu peux aussi checker gconf-editor dans /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager pour voir c'est quoi qu'il y a là
<Mobidoy> ok pour les .desktop, il y en a toute une gang... lol :) 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: est-ce qu'il y a compiz ou metacity ou bien quelque chose avec wm dedans?
<Mobidoy> pour  gconf-editor, c'est /usr/bin/compiz
<mdeslaur> ouais, c'est correct ca
<Mobidoy> ./Desktop/christian/.local/share/applications/gnomecc.desktop
<mdeslaur> nah, c'est pas ca
<mdeslaur> peux-tu me paster la liste sur paste.ubuntu.com stp
<Mobidoy> non lol, c'est mon back up ca lol
<Mobidoy> je te shoot le fichier... 
<mdeslaur> ok
<Mobidoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551575/
<mdeslaur> hmm...c'est pas ca ton bug aparemment
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: désolé...si je pense à autre chose, je te fais signe
<Mobidoy> pdp :)
<Mobidoy> merci
<Mobidoy> je viens d'y penser, mon home est un home de Mint Debian, qui a aussi essayer Natty donc, ca pourrais etre possible que ce soit des vieux fichier config qui cause mon bug.... Quel dossier je devrais effacer ou config a resetter pour avoir le default ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, .gnome* en gros. maintenant peut-être aussi .local / .config
<cyphermox> ce que je te dis là c'est assez radical mais ca marche :)
<Mobidoy> ok j'essaie ca :) 
<Mobidoy> J'aime ca comme ca :) 
<cyphermox> essaye .gnome* en premier, ca devrait faire 99%
<Mobidoy> ok
<Mobidoy> Probleme trouver... Driver ATI.... encore lol
<Mobidoy> j'ai desactiver FGLRX et boom, menu revenues mais, je crois que j'en avait installer des Non tester... je vais ré-essayer tantot..
<Mobidoy> Test Fglrx et radeon hd 5650 prise 2..... 
<Ankman>  http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/201101/spon/Tux%20Bath%20Fixer.jpg
<Mobidoy> Je confirmes, le problême viens du driver ATI donc, cyphermox, ca doit etre la meme chose pour unity
<Mobidoy> lol j'aime ton image Ankman, surtout qu'ils ont mit le Free en charactère gras :) 
<Mobidoy> bon mon probleme serait entre metacity et ma carte (driver), comment je fait pour default a Compiz ou Emerald ? (et lequel me suggérez-vous)
<Mobidoy> pis deuxpi, tu es bien tranquil, depuis ton souper en personne avec ta blonde le 23, me semble que j'entends plus parler de toi..... 
<Mobidoy> c'est louche... y a comme une odeur de crime dans l'air.... deuxpi, ca vas ???? :P lol
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-08
<Mobidoy> Je cherche à créer 2 raccourcis, un qui ouvrierai une fenêtre terminal avec les permissions sudo, donc plus besoin de tapper sudo pour effectuer mes opération de maitenance quand j'ouvre cette fenêtre (je sais que je commencais par gksudo) et l'autre, qui ouvrierais une fenêtre terminal aussi mais, qui me connecterais à mon serveur ssh.... 
<MaLiXS> bonjours a tous !
<Mobidoy> Salut MaliXS
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: tu as peut-être déjà /usr/share/applications/gksu.desktop pour faire la première chose
<Mobidoy> Woot deuxpi, toujours en vie !! ! lol :) 
<deuxpi> mouais... tsé le temps des fêtes :)
<Mobidoy> oui et la seconde j'ai réussie a la faire :) Merci
<Mobidoy> Ouin mais, j'ai eu peur que ton souper du 23 est mal terminer lol :P 
<deuxpi> meuh non... mais la batterie de mon laptop qui a eu des problèmes ça a pas aidé
<Mobidoy> lol... moi mon nouveau portable est chez Asus... il allumais même plus :) 
<deuxpi> ouch
<deuxpi> moi il a juste fallu que je reset des composantes, mais ça s'est remis en marche
<Mobidoy> gnome-terminal -e "ssh who@where"
<Mobidoy> ca c'est le launcher pour ssh :) 
<deuxpi> ça devrait ressembler à ça
<Mobidoy> oui ca fonctionne :) Juste a me creuser la tete un ti peu :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-09
<MaLiXS> lol il parlais de messenger 2011 su un forum que je suit en disant que sa vaut pas grand chose ... moi jai laisser mas trace en disant profiter en dont pour vous debarasser un peu de ce msn pour passer a une solution opensource du gfenre amsn, pigdin ou bien emesene ^^
<MaLiXS> je commence de plus en plus a me faire a l'ider du opensource !
<Mobidoy> Bonne chose MaliXS, tu vas voir avec le temps que tu as vraiment fait le bon choix :) 
<MaLiXS> bah jaime bien
<MaLiXS> mais jvais toujours avoir besoin de windows pareillw
<MaLiXS> car je suis un grand gamer 
<MaLiXS> mais heureusement mon jeu principale fonctionne super bien via wine
<MaLiXS> un classique dans les mmorpg  : World of warcraft
<Mobidoy> Bahhh je suis gamer a mes heures aussi et rien pour l'instant ne me fait regretter windows :) 
<MagicFab> Bonjour!
<MagicFab> Je viens d'écrire un petit message sur la liste invitant ceux qui auraient de la difficulté à éditer un wiki à venir ici.
<MagicFab> La discussion portait sur la campagne "Radio-Canada Libre" ici: http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Group:Radio-Canada_Libre
<MagicFab> DOnc si vous vouyez des nouveaux ici à ce sujet n'hésitez pas à leur donner un coup de main ou faites-moi signe!
<MagicFab> alexxx, avoine deuxpi formolQC gaspoucho IdleOne JunK-Y Lrrr Lrrr_ nekohayo RobotGrrl Scurz sipherdee Snowikku starcraftman stgraber txwikinger Vetinari ^^
 * nekohayo avait un peu abandonné depuis 2006
<nekohayo> a-t-on fait un centimètre de progrès avec radio canada? ai pas trop suivi l'actu
<nekohayo> avais échangé quelques courriels circa 2007 http://open-source.ecchi.ca/?voir=articles/radio-canada_video leur réponse m'avait jeté par terre tellement c'était aberrant
<MagicFab> vu sur #linux-quebec:
<MagicFab> http://www.tux-planet.fr/une-fillette-de-10-ans-obtient-sa-certification-redhat/
<MagicFab> nekohayo, ç©a change beaucoup - ca vaut la peine de réécrire.
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, Broadcom se une a la Linux Foundation, est-ce que ca ce traduit par "Broadcom ce joint a la fondation Linux" ??? :-)
<Larriv> yes, jai besoin de renseignement sur les sources possible que je peux adder dans ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> Larriv: depends what you want to install. I suggest you stick to the default repositories as they have everything that is available for ubuntu. there are sites like playdeb that you can also use, see http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/#how_to_install . I rarely use any 3rd party sites
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, oui.
<MagicFab> "se joint"
<Mobidoy> oui tu as raison, se joint :) Merci :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-02
<DeadSuSHi> salut
<qwebirc59400> allô, j'ai comme un petit problème au démarrage. qlqun peut m,aider (je suis nul en Ubuntu!)
<qwebirc59400> je résume tout de même la situation, au cas ou quelquun est disponible :
<qwebirc59400> J'ai voulu régler un prob de réseau pour l'ordi de ma coloc. durant mes manoeuvres, j'ai modifié un paramètre de démarrage de sorte que, quand on se log, on est pas dans gnome.
<qwebirc59400> c'est une fenetre blanche qui apparait (le noeud du répertoire). je ne peux faire que des commandes types linux.
<qwebirc59400> j'ai trouvé que la commande exit me fait quitter la fenetre, mais je suis incapable de retourner normalement à l'environnement usuel.
<cyphermox> qwebirc59400: as-tu une fenêtre mauve pour entrer ton mot de passe et choisir l'utilisateur?
<qwebirc59400> oui, si je me souvient bien. je crois que je me suis ra,mmassé en mode terminal/console
<cyphermox> ok
<qwebirc59400> ici je peux écrire ls et des noms de dossiers apparaissent
<qwebirc59400> ls ou d'autre commandes
<cyphermox> en fait, si tu as un écran mauve avec le choix du nom d'utilisateur et une boite pour entrer ton mot de passe,
<qwebirc59400> oui, mais quand je rentre le mot de passe, au lieu d'entrer dans l,environnement normal (avant ma midification), c'est la console qui ouvre.
<cyphermox> il y a un engrenage dans le haut, qui permet de changer la session
<cyphermox> ca ouvre un menu pour choisir recovery, ou Ubuntu, ou Gnome
<qwebirc59400> attend, je sort de la fenetre et retourne au démarrage (merci, en passant!)
<qwebirc59400> ah! je suis dans xterm je crois!!!
<qwebirc59400> oui!! je retourne à la bonne place!! yahoo1
<qwebirc59400> all right! sérieux, j'aurais gossé longtems avant de trouver ¸a, merci!
<qwebirc59400> le problème initial est que je ne peux me connecter a internet
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> tu as une icone avec des flèches dans le haut à droite?
<qwebirc59400> as-tu une nsuggestion ou je pourrais connaitre la nature du prob?
<cyphermox> (ou alors des vagues, ou une sorte de pointe de pizza?)
<qwebirc59400> des f;eche dans firefox?
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> dans le haut as-tu une grande barre foncée avec des icones et ton nom?
<qwebirc59400> oui, en bas
<qwebirc59400> application, raccourcis, system ect.
<cyphermox> ah d'accord
<cyphermox> bon alors en bas à droite, une icone de flèches ou une pointe de pizza?
<qwebirc59400> oui (parcourir et lancer...)
<qwebirc59400> menu déroulant
<cyphermox> euh non je crois pas que c'est ca
<qwebirc59400> icone "éteindre!, poubelle, petites icones de masquage
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> une icône avec des écrans ou un fil ?
<qwebirc59400> elle fait quoi la pointe de piz?
<qwebirc59400> écran! deux petites mauve mais aucun fil
<cyphermox> d'ac
<qwebirc59400> négatif, rien de tel
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> sinon, tu peux m'envoyer une capture d'écran? je pourrai peut-être plus facilement trouver
<cyphermox> mathieu-tl@ubuntu.com
<qwebirc59400> j'aimrais, mais comme l'ordi Ubuntu de ma coloc n'a pas acc`s internet, je suis sur mon pc!!
<cyphermox> par commandes, tu peux aussi voir si tu devrais pouvoir te connecter à internet; avec la command "ip address", et "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<cyphermox> ip address devrait lire une adresse IP qui sera celle de l'ordinateur
<cyphermox> et cat /etc/resolv.conf devrait afficher quelques lignes, dont une qui commance par "nameserver"
<qwebirc59400> j'y accède comment, par un outil administrateur (outil réseau?)
<qwebirc59400> (avant) j'ai testé le fil (il fonctionne car c'est celui que j,utilise en ce moment), et tous les logiciels qui peuvent se connecter
<qwebirc59400> je pensais que c'était une config firefox, mais non.
<qwebirc59400> cyphermox?
<cyphermox> par le terminal
<qwebirc59400> dac. je vais tester. mais, j'ai déjà essayé un ping avec l,outil réseau et c'était le néant. je vais commencer par me résintaller ailleurs
<qwebirc59400> je dois débtrancher PC
<qwebirc59400> j'vais tester plus tard. je suis tr`s content d'avoir pu retourner sur gnome. je te dois une bonne bi`re!
<qwebirc59400> merci mille fois!
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-03
<tottto-drummond> salut tout le monde.. et surtout Bonne et Heureuse Année 2012
<Juju-kun> ohai
<Synchro> bon criss XD
<Synchro> jpeux dire criss icite oh moin la XD
<Juju-kun> on est juste 12 je crois bien qu'ils dorment tous
<Synchro> sa vien chiant bordel se faire reprendre par des francais merde =-=
<Juju-kun> jpense que c'est le canal le plus chant sur les règles que je connaisse
<Synchro> sais comme me semble tu me comprend fuck =-=?
<Juju-kun> bon on va l'animer un peu ce canal là la dernière fois que je suis allé c'étais pas vraiment animé
<Synchro> le quelle :P
<Juju-kun> (à moins que ça ait changé depuis)
<Juju-kun> bin, ubuntu-qc
<Synchro> bin a pars nous 2 ya pas bin bin a animer grand chose XD
<Juju-kun> desfois Fab une fois de temps en temps aussi
<Juju-kun> mais yé pas là.
<Synchro> est on peu tu skinner xchat ?
<Juju-kun> hmmm
<Juju-kun> probable
<Synchro> moi jaime quand mon pc est tout noir de parler :P
<Juju-kun> tu peux changer les couleurs au moins
<Juju-kun> tout mettre noir
<Synchro> jvois les couleur XD
<Synchro> jsais juste pas la quelle changer XD
<Juju-kun> avant-plan et arrière plan
<Juju-kun> le reste pas touche
<Synchro> ok ^^
<Synchro> jva dans longlet couleur ?
<coyotus> salut
<Synchro> est sais gimp =D
<Juju-kun> salut coyotus 
<Synchro> allo gimp =D
<Juju-kun> hm tiens je vais checker
<Synchro> coyotus sais gimp =D
<coyotus> pour ?
<Synchro> bin coyotus sa veux dire coyote
<Synchro> pis gimp le logo sais un coyote =D
<coyotus> non
<Synchro> a merde XD
<Synchro> desoler buzz dun gars fatiguer XD
<Juju-kun> lol
<Juju-kun> c'est un renard gimp
<coyotus> un genre
<Synchro> sa reste dans la famille des chien bon XD
<Juju-kun> comme, Tux c'est pas exactement un pingouin
<Synchro> non sais un mancho :P
<Juju-kun> oui
<Juju-kun> et oui c'est dans couleurs
<Synchro> ok ^^
<Synchro> dasn text dinscription ?
<Juju-kun> aussi
<Juju-kun> couleurs du texte et texte d'inscription
<Synchro> ok le reste pas toune ^^ ?
<Synchro> pas touche *
<Juju-kun> couleurs de l'interface tu peux les changer
<Juju-kun> pais pas les 2 rangées de 16 couleurs en haut
<Synchro> ok^^
<Juju-kun> ça change ces couleurs là
<Synchro> oh le carrer oh je lis est rendu noir :)
<Juju-kun> lol
<Synchro> test:O
<Synchro> a vert et noir sa ses mieux :)
<Juju-kun> yeah!
<faiob> bonjour, esque quelqu'un peut-il maider a retrouver les deux fichier pour savoir quelle cron est utiliser?  je sais que /var/log/auth.log m'affiche et me dit qu'une session cron est lancer mais pas quelle cron
<cyphermox> en fait, normalement si; il devrait y avoir le nom de l'utilisateur entre parentheses
<cyphermox> sinon c'est dans /var/log/syslog
<cyphermox> faiob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/791920/
<faiob> bonjour cyphermox:  dans mon /var/log/auth.log  "Jan  3 01:25:01 faiob CRON[7512]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root"
<cyphermox> d'ac
<cyphermox> dans ce cas c
<cyphermox> c'est le syslog de l'utilisateur root
<faiob> et comment j'y accède au syslog de l'utilisateur root ?
<cyphermox> tu veux dire au crontab?
<faiob> non crontab n'est pas insttaller sur mon serveur
<cyphermox> si, ca vient avec cron
<cyphermox> sudo crontab -l
<faiob> oui tout les commande crontab
<faiob> me disent
<cyphermox> si ca te liste des trucs, alors tu peux faire sudo crontab -e 
<faiob> que crontab n'existe pas
<cyphermox> sinon, il te faudra utiliser le fichier /etc/crontab
<cyphermox> et les fichiers sous /etc/cron.*
<cyphermox> tout dépend de ce que tu cherches
<cyphermox> le fait que cron démarre périodiquement n'est pas un problème
<cyphermox> si tu vois le message à tous les jours, regarde ce qu'il y a dans /etc/cron.daily et /etc/cron.hourly
<faiob> ok merci cyphermox
<faiob> alors faut que je voye pourquoi esque sur mon serveur ubuntu 
<faiob> il me dit en utilisateur root
<cyphermox> normalement il devrait pas y avoir grand chose dans cron.hourly
<faiob> que la commande crontab n'existe pas
<cyphermox> tu es certain que c'est ca le message et non qu'il n'y a pas de crontab pour root?
<cyphermox> sinon, c'est peut-être le PATH qui est incorrect
<cyphermox> mais bon, sur Ubuntu, le plus simple c'est d'utiliser "sudo crontab" et normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème
<faiob> je n'ai jamais utiliser crontab sur mon serveur 
<faiob> et j'ai voulu l'utiliser en root avec sudo 
<faiob> ca m'afficher que la commande crontab  n'existe pas
<faiob> parcontre je serais ravis
<cyphermox> et tu t'es connecté comment avec l'utilisateur root?
<faiob> de savoir a quoi doit ressembler mon PATH
<faiob> je m'y suis connecter en chroot avec un live cd
<cyphermox> bon, dans ce cas c'est pour ca que crontab n'est pas dispo, il te manque le path
<faiob> ha =-O
<faiob> :-[
<cyphermox> pour crontab tu as besoin d'y avoir /usr/bin
<cyphermox> un PATH ordinaire c'est souvent PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<cyphermox> tu as ouvert la session chroot manuellement ou via les menus de recovery?
<faiob> manuellement avec mon live_cd 
<cyphermox> faiob: avec la commande directement tu peux faire en sorte que souvent, le PATH sera préparé pour toi en faisant:  chroot /target /bin/bash
<cyphermox> après le répertoire vers lequel tu veux changer, tu peux préciser une application à démarrer
<cyphermox> dans ce cas, /bin/bash devrait aller chercher les configurations du profile, de bashrc, etc; ce qui te configure souvent le PATH
<faiob> oui, alors sur mon live_cd après un sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt, sudo chroot /mnt, je fais un sudo chroot  /bin/bash ? 
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<faiob> cool 
<faiob> :-D
<cyphermox> en fait, je regarde et je ne suis pas certain si ca va vraiment régler le problème, je trouve pas où l'environnement est configuré par bash
<cyphermox> mais tu as un fichier /etc/environment qui est lu par pam quand tu te connect
<cyphermox> alors dans ce cas, tu pourrais tout aussi bien simplement faire  source /etc/environment   ou . /etc/environment  pour l'exécuter et configurer le PATH
<faiob> le dossier /etc/environment n'existe pas sous mon ubuntu
<faiob> ou tout du moin pas sur mon live_cd
<cyphermox> non, ce sera dans le chroot
<cyphermox> /etc/environment c'est une fois que tu es dans le chroot
<faiob> ok je note tout sa
<faiob> donc alors c'est chroot /mnt /bin/bash et je rajoute /etc/environment
<faiob> enfin plus ésactement chroot /mnt /bin/bash ./etc/environment
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<cyphermox> puis si ton environment n'est pas correct (PATH non setté)
<cyphermox> . /etc/environment
<cyphermox> il y a un espace entre le . et /etc/....
<faiob> d'accord et la cette fois ci je devrais pouvoir trouver le fameu : Jan  3 01:25:01 faiob CRON[7512]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<faiob> avec sudo crontab -l
<cyphermox> pas nécessairement
<cyphermox> ce que je t'ai montré là c'est pour pouvoir rouler crontab ;)
<faiob> ok, on avance on avance
<faiob> lool
<cyphermox> après pour savoir ce qui démarre, ca dépend des logiciels installés sur ton système
<cyphermox> tout ce que veut dire ce message-là c'est que y'a un script qui démarre
<cyphermox> (en fait, qui vient de terminer)
<cyphermox> faiob: pour savoir lequel tu vas devoir regarder ce qu'il y a dans crontab -l, dans /etc/cron.hourly, dans /etc/cron.daily, etc (y'a aussi cron.weekly et cron.monthly)
<cyphermox> comparer l'heure de démarrage des scripts avec ce que tu vois pour trouver lequel est démarré
<cyphermox> si tu as d'autres messages autour de CRON dans /var/log/syslog, ca peut peut-être t'indiquer de quoi il s'agit
<faiob> mon /var/log/syslog, il est bizarre
<cyphermox> sur un serveur, ca peut être Apache, ou alors un site web dynamique si tu as installé cacti ou quelque chose du genre, ca peut aussi être le logiciel que tu utilises pour envoyer des courriels, s'il y en a un d'installé
<faiob> il ressemble étrangement au mon kernel.log
<faiob> Jan  3 17:50:11 ubuntu kernel: [ 5782.114451]
<faiob> il afficher que des méssages de ce genre mon /etc/var/log/syslog
<faiob> sur le serveur
<faiob> bien tout n'est pas charger peut-être que je trouverais un méssage du style: Jan  3 18:17:04 ubuntu CRON[8791]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<faiob> ce qui m'aidera comme tu me dis cyphermox de pouvoir enfin trouver quelle cron est lancer
<faiob> cependant mon serveur ne me sert seulement de pc relais wifi, j'ai toujours laisser telle quelle, parcontre dans synaptic je peut trouver Apache, cacti ou d'autre chose de ce genre
<faiob> je vais aller vérifier
<faiob> déja tu m'as donner une grande piste, je vais y travailler demain 
<faiob> merci pour tout ces précieu info
<faiob> bonne appéti si ce n'est pas déja fait 
<faiob> et a bientôt
<Synchro> Salut
<cyphermox> bonjour Synchro
<Synchro> sa va bien
<cyphermox> oui
<Synchro> ya tu des linuxien musicien ici :P?
<cyphermox> surement
<cyphermox> sipherdee: tu fais de la musique toi non?
<Synchro> jaurais besoin de conseil pour un software de recording sur linu
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-04
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: par curiosité, tu prends Swiss ou un autre transporteur pour aller au sprint?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je prends toujours air canada...aparemment dans ce cas ci, c'est opéré par lufthansa
<cyphermox> ah ok
<Chex> cyphermox: good morning sir, and Network-manager expert
<cyphermox> howdy
<Chex> I am trying to get a Sierra-Wireless wireless data USB key to work on my 11.10 laptop
<Chex> Rogers wireless.. any tips on how to enable it when I plug it into a USB port on my machine?
<Chex> Network Manager menu sees it as a 'Rogers UTMS' device, but I cant figure out how to enable it to get the interface up and running
<cyphermox> once you got Rogers UMTS, you should be able to just click on it, or just under it to create a new broadband connection
<pangolin> Bell tech is comming to the house to "fix" my internet
<pangolin> apparently I have a lot of static on the line
<pangolin> heh, I can't wait to see this
<pangolin> for some reason I am unable to connect to wifi anymore, maybe too much static?
<pangolin> if he tells me the problem is because I am running linux I'm going to punch him in the head.
<pangolin> I'm telling you this because I will need someone to come bail me out of jail 
<pangolin> hehe
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: http://www.twitpic.com/833y50   -- not a pretty fix, but it works. now just to figure out whether it's nss that changed or evo that is being retarded
<cyphermox> before that the certificates lists showed nothing at all
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah! excellent
<mdeslaur> the nss path changes? maybe it got multiache enabled
<cyphermox> it did, but it seems to have been done prior to precise anyway
<mdeslaur> huh
<cyphermox> the implementation of multiarch in that package changed
<cyphermox> but regardless, the actual path to nssckbi doesn't appear to have changed at all (but I'm still checking)
<cyphermox> I don't want to be changing nss and breaking everything else that depends on it :/
<cyphermox> I can't verify that say, libcurl and others are doing it right
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: peux-tu vérifier si quand tu démarres evo ca donne bien ENOENT pour les paths à nssckbi?
<cyphermox> strace evolution 2>&1 | grep -i nssckbi
<cyphermox> (sur precise)
<mdeslaur> bouge pas
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792817/
<cyphermox> ok, exactement
<cyphermox> bon, alors ca c'est vraiment un problème, mais on dirait que meme dans oneiric le fichier nssckbi étaient dans /usr/lib/<triplet>/nss
<mdeslaur> p-e qu'il trouvait celui de firefox sans faire exprès
<cyphermox> pense pas, il faudrait qu'il sache le nom du répertoire du profile, et c'est du garbage le nom
<mdeslaur> nonon
<mdeslaur> access("/usr/lib/mozilla/libnssckbi.so", F_OK)
<mdeslaur> celui là par exemple
<cyphermox> sinon la seule chose à laquelle je peux penser c'est que NSS a été changé après que NSS ait été uploadé pour la dernière fois dans oneiric;
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> ouin ok
<cyphermox> celui là est plus dans precise non?
<cyphermox> je sais pas s'il était dans oneiric, je vais checker ca
<cyphermox> ^^ si nss a changé après le dernier upload à -release, alors -updates doit être brisé aussi
<mdeslaur> il y a deux nss, celui du système, et celui qu'on bundle dans le package de firefox
<mdeslaur> hrm, c'est pas plus dans ce répertoire là sur oneiric
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> y'a pas beaucoup de paths pour NSS vérifié par evo
<mdeslaur> je vais essayer le strace sur oneiric
<mdeslaur> t'as piqué ma curiosité là :P
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/792827/
<cyphermox> MOZILLA_NSS_LIB_DIR devrait normalement être /usr/lib/<triplet>, et le fichier est sous /usr/lib/<triplet>/nss, bizarre :)
<cyphermox> mais bon, ma patch à evo fonctionne tant que libdir pour nss change pas, et plus j'y pense plus je crois que c'est un problème avec evo directement, ca pas d'allure d'utiliser libdir pour ce path-là
<cyphermox> ... mais ce code-là a pas changé depuis longtemps
<cyphermox> e2f24951 configure.in (Jeffrey Stedfast             2006-04-25 17:56:49 +0000  834)
<cyphermox> d'après moi c'est une modif à NSS, mais je trouve pas quoi
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: debian avait une patch avant: http://patch-tracker.debian.org/patch/series/view/evolution/2.30.3-5/02_let-nss-search-for-nssckbi.patch
<cyphermox> ceci dit, je vais arranger un peu ma patch et uploader ca
<cyphermox> dah
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: et semblent l'avoir droppé avec 3.x
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> pourtant il me semble que ca doit faire longtemps que je garde plus cette patch là
<mdeslaur> entouka
<cyphermox> en principe mon fix (ajouter /nss à la fin de libdir) devrait faire la job correctement
<mdeslaur> sounds good
<mdeslaur> vraiment étrange
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/792839/
<cyphermox> en effet
<cyphermox> ah, ca ca doit aussi nécessiter une patch dans e-d-s
<mdeslaur> hrm, oneiric le trouve dans /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nss/libnssckbi.so
<mdeslaur> weird
<cyphermox> ok, dans oneiric ca fonctionne?
<mdeslaur> yep
<cyphermox> bah
<mdeslaur> pourtant, pkg-config --variable=libdir nss sur oneiric, ca donne bien /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
 * mdeslaur se gratte la tête
<cyphermox> t'as bien toutes les updates?
<mdeslaur> ouais, nss a pas changé dans oneiric
<mdeslaur> et j'ai relativement le même résultat dans natty
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> y'a peut-être quelque chose d'autre qui donne les certificats dans ce cas-là
<mdeslaur> ben, evo dans oneiric le trouve dans /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/nss/libnssckbi.so
<mdeslaur> c'est juste que je ne comprends pas pourquoi il fouille là :P
<mdeslaur> entouka, coudonc
<cyphermox> magie!
<mdeslaur> oui :)
<cyphermox> euh
<cyphermox> LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<cyphermox> non, il devrait être pareil
<mdeslaur> "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."
<cyphermox> yep :)
<cyphermox> scary
<cyphermox> ca doit être un autre boute de code dans evo qui arrive à le trouver, avec une différence mineure dans nss que je trouve pas
<mdeslaur> entouka
<mdeslaur> assez de temps passé là dessus :P
<cyphermox> ouais
<faiob> hello, hollé hollé! :-D
<faiob> je viens vous exposer un petit problème peut-être pas si grave que ca d'après cyphermox au démarrage crontab lance des logiciels et mon auth.log parle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792924/
<faiob> je vous exposer un autre pastebin avec les sorties des crontab et puis mon syslog qui est bizare il dit rien :
<faiob> /var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792929/
<faiob> mon crontab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/792932/
<faiob> d'après mon /var/log/auth.log le cron ce lance tout les heures a 17 minute  et d'après mon /etc/crontab c'est mon / etc/cron.hourly , alors qu'il y a rien dedans esque quelqu'un a une explication a tous ca ???? loool
<faiob> par contre je n'ai pas penssé a fair un ls -la dans mon dossier cron.hourly, donc j'irais fair un petit coucou avec cette ligne de commande puis si  il y a toujours rien je vais supprimer cette ligne du /etc/cron.hourly parcontre il est déconseiller de le supprimer manuellement et qu'il faut utiliser éditer avec contrab -e, vue que  le commande crontab -l dit rien je fais comment ?
<cyphermox> non
<faiob> c'est bon j'ai trouver la solution bonjour cyphermox
<cyphermox> ok
<faiob> :-D
<cyphermox> ca roule toutes les heures 17 minutes pour vérifier si y'a de quoi à rouler dans /etc/cron.hourly ;)
<faiob> j'irais voir avec ma commande ls -la  le cron.hourly car ls dit rien
<faiob> sinon j'essayerais d'éditer mon /etc/crontab avec crontab en root pour le modifier et si il fait rien 
<faiob> je le ferais a la mano même si c'est pas recomander ;-)
<faiob> car j'aime pas poulluer mon /var/log/auth.log déja que mon syslog dit que des Jan  3 21:20:41 lefrancois-laptop kernel: [15269.461001] #
<faiob> qui me serre a rien du tout 
<faiob> mais je connais la raison
<faiob> si ca peut servir a quelqu'un de comprendre pourquoi
<faiob> la raison pour moi c'est parceque j'ai un port usb qui a griller, il ne m'en reste pue que 2 sur les 3 
<faiob> voili voilou voila! Oura ! lol
<Chex> cyphermox: oh ok, I think I tried to create a new connection, but it doesnt want to work. N/M, I am going to get access a different way for now, Ill try again later. thanks
<cyphermox> Chex: ok
<cyphermox> maybe just try to click enable broadband, in case
<cyphermox> some 3g modems are a little weird
<Chex> do I want the GSM broadband, or WIMAX one?
<cyphermox> gsm, i think
<cyphermox> you shouldn't even be seeing wimax
<cyphermox> if it's the case (unless you're not on Ubuntu), then that's probably why it doesn't work
<faiob> re bonsoir 
<faiob> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda1 mon  , cette commande ce bloque car mon réservoire d'entropie est pratiquement vide
<faiob> quelle logiciel peut-on installer sous linux afin de le remplir suffisament 
<faiob> ?
<mdeslaur> faiob: prends /dev/urandom
<faiob> je sais qu'il existe urandom qui ce charge de fair du sûr mesure
<faiob> mais il en créer de pas aussi bonne qualitée que random
<faiob> j'ai vue sur le net qu'il existe des générateur d'entropie
<faiob> mais je ne sais pas les quelles utiliser
<mdeslaur> faiob: il n'y a pas de miracle...ca prends un générateur de hasard matériel pour remplir /dev/random
<mdeslaur> tu peux utiliser le tpm de ton ordinateur pour ca
<mdeslaur> faiob: je suis curieux pourquoi tu veux remplir un disque de chiffres au hasard...
<faiob> c'est normal
<faiob> parceque je suis débutant
<faiob> et j'aime apprendre et fair les choses parfaitement
<mdeslaur> faiob: uh, ok
<mdeslaur> faiob: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2010/02/08/rng-tools-with-tpm/
<faiob> d'accord
<faiob> je vois que tu es  t'y connais esque je peux te poser une autre question ?
<faiob> merci pour ce lien
<faiob> bon je vais poser la question quand même
<faiob> je sais que les logiciel utiliser des algorithme pour créer des nombres dite pseudo aléatoir a partir d'une graine
<faiob> une fois que ce nombre est générer il utilise son achage
<faiob> ce pendant les dernier logicile fiable sont appeler hybride
<mdeslaur> faiob: c'est quoi la question?
<faiob> escuse moi d'être un peut long pour poser ma question car je suis débutant, et j'éssaye en générale de faire une question claire et précise quand je le peux 
<mdeslaur> ok
<faiob> il me manque un mot avant de formuler la question, j'arrive dans 2 secondes
<faiob> voilà
<faiob> lMais aucun algorithme pseudo-aléatoire ne peut vraiment générer de suite  à l’abri de toute analyse statistique, en particulier car la « graine »  doit en théorie être elle-même aléatoire, et l’algorithme utilisé ne  peut s’initialiser lui-même. Les générateurs cryptographiques actuels  sont donc obligés de faire intervenir une part de hasard qui n’est pas  générée par un moyen déterministe : on s’
<faiob> en gros si j'ai bien compris,  il faut utiliser un le système hybride  qui utilise un algorithme de génération de nombre psedudo-aléatoire et l'initialiser la graine sur un moyen phusique de production . Alors comment générer une graine pseudo-aléatoire a partir de son hordinateur? esque pwgen -s -y pourrait fair cela?
<mdeslaur> /dev/urandom utilise /dev/random somme seed, alors t'as pas besoin de rien faire
<faiob> car ce petit logiciel il est très performent et suffisament simple d'utilisation pour ce que j'en fais bien que je part du principe que tout appareille informatique a toujours une faille
<mdeslaur> s/somme/comme/
<faiob> surtout quand c'est connecter sur internet
<faiob> ok je vais cherche le man de seed
<mdeslaur> je ne comprends pas ce que t'essai de faire...pwgen ne fait qu'afficher le contenu de /dev/urandom
<faiob> j'éssaye de créer la graine psedo-aléatoire enfin si c'est possible
<mdeslaur> faiob: la graine pseudo-aléatoire est créé automatiquement par /dev/random. /dev/random utilise des caractéristiques matériels ainsi que des événements aléatoires tel que des interruptions pour générer des séquences de nombres aléatoires à qualité cryptographiques
<faiob> d'accord sauf que pour créer mon contenaire Luck sur ma partition il me faut un live_cd 
<faiob> et le live_cd son /dev/random est pratiquement vide ce qui est normal
<mdeslaur> bouge la souris un peu, /dev/random va se remplir
<mdeslaur> aussitot qu'il y a quelques octets dans /dev/random, ca sert de graine à /dev/urandom
<faiob> d'accord et /dev/random ca graine est ou ? lol
<faiob> ps: je rie car j'ai pas envie que tu me prennes pour un âne ;-)
<mdeslaur> /dev/random, ce n'est pas un PRNG, il n'a pas besoin de graine
<mdeslaur> c'est une vrai source de nombres au hasard
<faiob> ha d'accord okidoki
<faiob> maintenant j'ai compris
<mdeslaur> /dev/urandom, c'est un pseudo-RNG, alors il a besoin d'une graine
<faiob> :-D
<faiob> d'accord
<faiob> alors a partir de mon live_cd pour générer des nombres aléatoire pour un disque dure de 600 Go
<faiob> il me faudra des et des heures
<faiob> avec la souris
<faiob> esque le fait que je regarde des vidéo sur internet 
<faiob> ou sur une autre partition tout simplement
<faiob> pourra remplir mon /dev/urandom? 
<faiob> /dev/random escuse moi de la faute de frape
<faiob> a théorie la réponse sera oui
<faiob> car mon /etc/random utilisera les résistances de ma carte graphique
<faiob> car de vrais nombres aléatoires peuvent être produits avec du matériel qui tire parti de certaines propriétés physiques stochastiques
<faiob> Et si je me trompe n'ésitez pas a me le dire ;-)
<mdeslaur> pourquoi t'as besoin de nombres au hasard pour remplir un disque dur??
<faiob> lool par ce que après je vais aprendre a fair le chemin inverse
<mdeslaur> le chemin inverse?
<faiob> apprendre a décrypter mon disque dure
<mdeslaur> ouais, bonne chance
<faiob> merci, mais bonne chance ce mot, beaucoup de fois on me la dit, et temps que je suis envie c'est que je n'ai pas encore perdu lool
<faiob> et comme j'ai déja dis tout a une faille en informatique 
<faiob> tout n'est qu'une question de temps
<faiob> donc je dois prendre ta réponse pour un oui  mdeslaur?
<faiob> lol
<mdeslaur> tu veux remplir un disque de chiffres au hasard et récupérer le contenu original après?
<faiob> mais bon si je suis ici c'est pour contribuer a linux, quand j'aurais atteind le niveau optimal pour devenir dev
<faiob> bon je vais te dire esactement ma question
<faiob> mon objectif pour ta question
<faiob> je aprendre a fair de la cryptographie
<faiob> après avoir trouver la configuration minimal en quantitié de cpu et ram  pour fair fonctionner systemtap et l'autre logiciel
<faiob> valgrin
<faiob> valgrind
<faiob> voila tout 
<faiob> et ca c'est du lourd pour un débutant, (c'est comme pour un débutant a apprendre hotel california, pour apprendre ces accord) lol
<faiob> mais bon, j'aime me coucher moin bête que le matin
<faiob> :-D
<faiob> sur ce je suis pas la pour raconte my life,  merci mdeslaur, pour ton aide
<mdeslaur> faiob: de rien
<faiob> moi mon domaine c'est les plante
<faiob> articho 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-05
<Synchro> salut
<Juju-kun> yo
<michelchassey> Bonne année :)
<michelchassey> Sous 11.10 j'arrive pas à configurer une clé Super ET une clé Hyper:(
<avoine> michelchassey: bonne année toi aussi
<avoine> michelchassey: avec quel logiciel?
<michelchassey> J'utilise emacs
<avoine> hum, ce logiciel là est encore inconnu pour moi
<avoine> ah tu veux dire clé du clavier
<avoine> ça je connais
<avoine> michelchassey: tu veux qu'ils remplacent d'autres touches%
<avoine> ?
<michelchassey> Sur les site emacs on ne me dit que Linux set à configurer la clé Hyper
<michelchassey> La clé clé super fonctionne sup:)
<avoine> ok ok
<cyphermox> michelchassey: la clé super c'est la touche "Windows" normalement
<cyphermox> du moins en mode graphique, il se peut que ca soit "attrappé" par l'environnment graphique et donc pas disponible pour emacs
<michelchassey> Super fonctionne très bien sous emacs. C'est la touche hyper que je recherche.
<michelchassey> Je soupsonne qu'emacs a capturé la clé qu'on appelle 'Menu'
<michelchassey> Sur les sites emacs on me renvoit à Linux.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-06
<Chex> hello from IPv6, guys. just got it setup on my new Ubuntu VPS host. :) 
<cyphermox> rock on ;)
<cyphermox> the actual change is kind of not very doing much, but it's cool anyway :)
<Chex> cyphermox: yeah, especially since almost everything is piggybacking over v4 networks, but its cool to understand how it works, and get ready to switch for real
<Chex> cyphermox: I also got my new teksavvy VDSL 25M/7M installed yesterday.. SUPER fast.. I highly recommend it if you can get it. 
<Chex> and the price just went down for the 300GB/month service, $52/month
<cyphermox> Chex: notice connecting to IRC from it you'll likely connect via IPv6 for freenode
<cyphermox> and archive.ubuntu.com got ipv6.archive.ubuntu.com, and releases.u.c appears to have ipv6 as well
<Ankman> oooh
<Chex> cyphermox: wow, thats awesome
<Chex> I havent really done anything for home yet, but I am in the process of building my new ubuntu desktop, and I will setup another HE tunnel ipv6 address on there. and get access to those.. 
<Chex> supposedly teksavvy is starting to rollout native v6 support, but I havent looked into that yet.. big forum thread on it on dslreports.com
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> tekksavvy ipv6 should work fine
<Chex> just need to upgrade my home router to handle it ;) 
<cyphermox> here I was using an HE tunnel until I got a router to support videotron
<Chex> Tomato >> Tomato-USB
<cyphermox> but videotron's ipv6 has some major routing issues, I think
<cyphermox> I can't really investigate this until after the sprint though
<Chex> cyphermox: ah, that stinks about videotron.. hopefully they will fix it soon
<Chex> or you push them to fix it.. ;) more likely
<cyphermox> if anyone can double-check though, in case it's my router not actually doing it right (and its spi firewall fucking up)
<cyphermox> I can't reach releases.ubuntu.com on ipv6 via videotron, nor can I reach my linode on IPv6
<Chex> cyphermox: sss@dusky:~$ ping6 releases.ubuntu.com
<Chex> PING releases.ubuntu.com(ftp-ipv6.acc.umu.se) 56 data bytes
<Chex> 64 bytes from ftp-ipv6.acc.umu.se: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=147 ms
<Chex> 64 bytes from ftp-ipv6.acc.umu.se: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=148 ms
<Chex> oh, haha, you meant another videotron user on v6. sorry
<Chex> cyphermox: I switched to a cheaper Xen VPS provider than linode
<Chex> some little mom n' pop provider out of a datacenter in SW Virgina.. $7/month for a 512MB/20GB disk node.  
<Chex> http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/newwebsite-6-95-512mb-xenopenvz-vps-in-duffield-with-free-directadmin/
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-07
<Synchro> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-01
<phiberoptik> Bonjour Quebec
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-02
<tottto-drummond> Bonne année. a toutes et a tous !!!!
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-03
<edve> Salut tout le monde ! 
<cyphermox> edve: salut
<edve> J'ai une bonne question pour toi étant donné que je ne peut pas trouver mon problème avec ma configuration Squid :/
#ubuntu-qc 2014-01-02
<cedrick> hi
<cedrick> hallo
<cedrick> hello
<IdleOne> hey
<cedrick> hi
<qwebirc71901> salut
<qwebirc71901> sui'je bien sur le canal de quebec-team ?
<qwebirc71901> le tracker est-il en panne ?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-01-03
<Upperdeck>  salut , je cherche une personne pour m'aider a faire des truc sur un site web comme installé un Live chat, et d'autre truc en php , merci, (je paye par paypal)
#ubuntu-qc 2014-12-30
<tuxmax> salut
<tuxmax> quelqu'un roule avec kubuntu ici?
<Ankman> pas moi
<tuxmax> mon disque externe se deconnect tout le temps
<Ankman> il y'a des messages en /var/log/syslog ?
<Ankman> essaye
<Ankman> grep -i disconnect /var/log/syslog
<Ankman> laters...
<tuxmax> ca mecrit juste tout les fois qui a deconnecter
<tuxmax> curieux j'ai changé de port usb et ca fonctionne
<Ankman> ok
<Dober> Bonjour ça va bien
<Dober> je voudrais savoir svp ou trouver un portable avec linux débian installer dans la region merci
<Dober> ou même dans Montréal ?
<Ankman> DELL? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/dell-announce-new-laptops-optional-ubuntu
<Ankman> mais sais pas ou il ya' un shop DELL en MTL
<Dober> merci je vais regardé le lien
<Dober> :) j'aurai dus dire en francais car je ne parle pas en englais :(
<Dober> et ma question etais pas avec ubuntu mais bien avec Débian comme plateForme
<Ankman> ubuntu est baseé a debian. debian a KDE ou Gnome. Ubuntu a Unity
<Ankman> mais okay
<Dober> oui mais ubuntu est un derivé de debian et non un debian pure 
<Ankman> http://linuxpreinstalle.com/
<Darknet> mais
<Darknet> pourquoi que tu ne l'installe pas toi meme avec la derniere version? 
<Darknet> Dober on peut te guider ici pour le faire. 
<Darknet> Je peut meme t'envoyer un dvd avec Ubuntu14.04 par la poste si tu veut, Du Quebec, au Quebec, c'est pas cher. 
<Dober> car je veux m acheter un portable car j en est pas jai juste des fixe a la maison et je veux me monter un serveur seebox pour du streaming (privé) quand je vais aller au chalet etc etc
<Darknet> ok, alors tu peut le faire toi meme. au lieu de payer des prix de fous pour un laptop avec sa deja dedans. 
<Dober> ?
<Darknet> tu peut installer ubuntu sur une machine qui a deja windows (sans l'effacer)
<Ankman> aka "multi-boot"
<Darknet> ouais ^
<Darknet> Quand tu allume ton pc, il vas te demander (Windows ou ubuntu??) toi tu choisis sur quel OS tu veut etre. (il y a meme un choix par default) 
<Dober> cotée disque dure cela est pas un soucis j en est plusieur cest la configuration que jy arrivepas 
<Darknet> Dober, si tu ne comprend pas un mot de se quon dit.. Tu ne sera pas pret pour te faire une seedbox de torrent. 
<Dober> pour installer le serveur 
<Dober> oui je comprend ce que vous me dite
<Darknet> pour installer ubuntu ? 
<Darknet> ou pour ton seedbox ? 
<Darknet> car ici, on aidera pas avec le seedbox. mais seulement avec ubuntu 
<Dober> seedbox et ovh
<Dober> voila mon vrais soucis cest plus coté ovh
<Darknet> communique avec ovh?
<Dober> et de trouver un portable preinstaller
<Darknet> tu ne veut pas de portable pre-installer. 
<Darknet> tu veut l'installer toi meme 
<Darknet> sa prend 5 min... 
<Ankman> un portable preinstaller n'a pas des serveur seedstuff
<Darknet> ^
<Dober> euh OVH seveur a distance
<Darknet> c'est comme dire "Je men vais acheter une ferrarri qui est rose nananne, avec un moteur de toyota dedans" 
<Darknet> tu trouvera jamais sa 
<Ankman> ah. seedstuff client?
<Dober> oui c cela ^^
<Ankman> browser webinterface marche pour moi
<Dober> connait pas webinterface
<Ankman> firefox
<Ankman> chrome
<Dober> webinterface cest un plugin pour xbmx ??
<Ankman> http://www.seedstuff.ca/
<Dober> firefox moi
<Ankman> ID et mot de passe --> access
<Ankman> umm... http://ton-seedstuff-id.seedstuff.ca
<Ankman> id comme "dw0000"
<Dober> merci je met dans favorie les site
<Dober> une autre question linux est tu mieux avec un proceseur intel ou amd ? 
<Dober> plus stable je veux dire*
<Dober> Ankman je vous remercie pour les information je vous souhait un bon nouvel année a vous et équipe merci encore
<Ankman> c'est pareille (desoler, mon francais n'est pas bon)
<Dober> pas de soucis
<Ankman> j'ai AMD et avant a ete Intel. bon
<Ankman> merci
<Ankman> je recommend de installe debian vous-meme. apres ca trouve quelque'un(e) installer le serveur and configure
<Ankman> damn
<Darknet> drole quand meme 
<Darknet> merci Ankman pour l'avoir aider :) 
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-02
<Darknet> o/
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-03
<Tuxmax> salut tlm
<Tuxmax> du monde dans le coin de drummondville ici?
<Ankman> pas moi
<Tuxmax> de quel coin toi
<Ankman> mtl
#ubuntu-qc 2016-01-04
* Sebastien changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: %topic.freenode.#ubuntu-qc
<Sebastien> ohlol
* Sebastien changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Trusty Tahr 14.04.2 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
#ubuntu-qc 2016-01-05
<Sebastien> la entrymsg devrais etre editer, je crois que le groupe fb n'existe plus. 
#ubuntu-qc 2019-01-01
<Ankman> .tr Happy New Year!
<Tankbot> Ankman: "Happy New Year!" (en to en, translate.google.com)
<Ankman> dang, not translating
<Ankman> Bonne année!
#ubuntu-qc 2020-01-01
<Chex> HAPPY NEW YEAR, WEST COAST, BEST COAST!!!
<Ankman> happy new year
#ubuntu-qc 2020-01-05
<Guest_15> allo
